# Tips for bringing you're phone out hunting???



## taracrowe (19 September 2013)

Hi guys just wondering how do people manage to bring their phones out hunting and not absolutely destroy them!! I mean I sometimes bring an old blokia with me but Its broken now so I want to bring my iPhone with me (love it's camera too)! I've heard of people wrapping cling film around theirs??does this work?? Any other tips greatly appreciated!!


----------



## flashmans (19 September 2013)

Why not try something like this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WATERPROOF-SHOCKPROOF-HEAVY-DUTY-DIRT-RESISTANT-CASE-COVER-FOR-iPHONE-4-4S-5-/370875985041


----------



## L&M (20 September 2013)

I have a samsung phone that is waterproof, and has a rubber case so you can drop it on concrete and it just bounces. It also handily fits in the harness of my skull cap so have 'hands free' and can speak on it whilst galloping along - very handy if you are field mastering and trying to find hounds!

It is not glamorous but has a camera and a very handy torch for locating horse at 5am for autumn hunting...I can't remember the style but you can find it on the Orange website.

With my old phone I used to keep it in a zip up sandwich bag, but still not ideal if I had to get it out to answer in heavy rain.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (20 September 2013)

I just keep mine in my pocket, mind you it is not a flash phone. Very useful when OH rings me to ask to swap horses when he whips in!!


----------



## livetoride (5 October 2013)

taracrowe said:



			Any other tips greatly appreciated!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't drop it!


----------



## Sherston (5 October 2013)

Any other tips...... Either switch it off, have it on silent or a very discreet ring tone that only you can hear. Always greatly appreciated by the rest of the field.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 October 2013)

I've got an iPhone with a good protective case, but then it doesn't for int pocket very easily. So I've had a leather case made up that goes on my saddle, if you send me your email I can send a picture of it, totally fail at photo bucket.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 October 2013)

I just put it into the front zipped pocket of my breeches and hope for the best.


----------



## JenHunt (6 October 2013)

I have a neoprene armband thing for my smartphone, which I wear under my jacket. it can't be seen, and it's safe, warm and dry (thick hunting jacket) and it still handy if I need it. It is always put on silent so it doesn't disturb hounds!! 

it also means that if I fall I won't be landing on it and breaking me or it as a result.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (6 October 2013)

Monkeybum dropped her old Nokia whilst at a Beaufort meet last year.  We went back the next day walking round the Park calling it and lo and behold found it undamaged but a bit damp.  Considering there were about 200 at the meet and 2nd horse was in the same place it was a near miracle.  Only tip - keep in a pocket spearate from any cap money!


----------



## Boxers (8 October 2013)

JumpinBeckeyJane said:



			I've got an iPhone with a good protective case, but then it doesn't for int pocket very easily. So I've had a leather case made up that goes on my saddle, if you send me your email I can send a picture of it, totally fail at photo bucket.
		
Click to expand...

Only problem with this is, if you fall off and your horse gallops away, your phone goes with him!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (9 October 2013)

Yep I know that risk, but I just hope that if I fall off and the horr gallops off it will be near other people, mine would prop just go and found hounds anyway. If its in your pocket you could well lend on it, damaging yourself and your phone as well.


----------



## Herne (14 October 2013)

Having broken a number of screens on smartphones out hunting by either dropping them from the horse or falling on them, I now carry a £15 cheapest-in-the-range pay-as-you-go from tescos (which I have dropped onto roads and into puddles without damaging at all). 

It's a lot smaller and easier to carry, it is expendable and on each hunting morning, I just divert my usual mobile number to the hunting phone and back again at the end of the day. Problem solved.


----------



## Fiagai (2 November 2013)

For contingency purposes do not have active  password / pin and always have ICE (in case of emergency) in your contacts
Has saved my life at least once!


----------

